# BRS Booking



## doire (Jul 12, 2016)

After weeks of not being able to get a tee time at my local club since they introduced the BRS booking software and having a background in programming I built myself an app..  Long story short a few fellow members are a little perplexed and unimpressed by the fact that I get the same timeslot each week while everyone else seems to be in a lucky dip, things have been coming to a head with some of them accusing me of hacking the site .

Am i going against the "etiquette of the game" as most of the clubs members would be a generation older than myself and a lot less technically aware or is it fair game?


----------



## karlcole (Jul 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forum what is it your app does? Tell us about yourself and your golf


----------



## doire (Jul 13, 2016)

Fairly new to "real" golf playing off 18 and not making a lot of headway but after years of playing society golf about 6 times a year I plucked up the courage (and joining fee) and joined a club.  Its a links course and learning very slowly about the advantage of being on a fairway!!

My club uses the BRS booking system and each week at the same time on a Monday evening the timesheet for the Saturday goes live and all the members try to book a timeslot.  The app basically pings the website faster than than a person can so I always gets the timeslot I want.  

My fear is that having just paid a joining fee the club might view this with contempt and might be a bit early to rock the boat.


----------



## D4RK1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Can't see the problem myself. 
Enjoy your new course and good luck with lowering that handicap.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2016)

We use BRS, any chance you can give me a copy of your app? &#128515;


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 13, 2016)

Gimme a p gimme an h ....


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 13, 2016)

why bother telling any of the members?? just let it does what it does and leave it


----------



## doire (Jul 13, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			We use BRS, any chance you can give me a copy of your app? &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Send me an email address and I'll see what I can do..  No problem sharing as long as your not in my club.


----------



## doire (Jul 13, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			why bother telling any of the members?? just let it does what it does and leave it
		
Click to expand...

I'm being accused of everything from hacking websites to bribing the pro.  I've told none of the members but starting to think the truth is a lot less offensive than the rumours.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 13, 2016)

I would be quite interested in this as well because my home club uses BRS too


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 13, 2016)

doire said:



			Send me an email address and I'll see what I can do..  No problem sharing as long as your not in my club.
		
Click to expand...

could you do the same for me mate? Hate the BRS system :angry:


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 13, 2016)

i could be interested in this as well. I might have to take over the booking of our Sat roll up. We currently have to wait till midnight 2 weeks before and people keep nicking our slots, then don't turn up anyway.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 13, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			i could be interested in this as well. I might have to take over the booking of our Sat roll up. We currently have to wait till midnight 2 weeks before and people keep nicking our slots, then don't turn up anyway.
		
Click to expand...

If its a club sanctioned one can you not ask the person who blocks off times for club matches etc to block some times for the roll up? Think that's how it works for us, but then again the captain and comp sec normally play in it so that might be why


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			If its a club sanctioned one can you not ask the person who blocks off times for club matches etc to block some times for the roll up? Think that's how it works for us, but then again the captain and comp sec normally play in it so that might be why
		
Click to expand...

its just a load of mates so they won't block off the times, well not for us anyway


----------



## brendy (Jul 13, 2016)

Very sneaky Id say, you should have the same chance as everyone else, probably one of the reasons clubs bring it in is for fairness.
If you didnt want to get caught, would you not have thought to vary the times slightly?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2016)

I can see why this wouldn't sit well with the members - the club no doubt has the system for a reason and whilst it's inventive it's also by passing a system that is fair for everyone


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 13, 2016)

I'll have it too. Love technology!!!!! (We've only just introduced BRS and no ones  bothering with it but I'd just like to be prepared).


----------



## doire (Jul 13, 2016)

brendy said:



			Very sneaky Id say, you should have the same chance as everyone else, probably one of the reasons clubs bring it in is for fairness.
If you didnt want to get caught, would you not have thought to vary the times slightly?
		
Click to expand...

I can see your logic but I'm a creature of habit and I like to tee off about 8..  Maybe time to vary it a little.


----------



## doire (Jul 13, 2016)

Stokie, Crazyface etc drop me a PM with your email address and I'll get you a copy..  Might take a few days but I will get back to you


----------



## chellie (Jul 13, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			i could be interested in this as well. I might have to take over the booking of our Sat roll up. We currently have to wait till midnight 2 weeks before and people keep nicking our slots, then don't turn up anyway.
		
Click to expand...


If they don't turn up why no sanctions by the club and why on earth have the time set to midnight Ours open at a reasonable 8.00am the week before.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 13, 2016)

chellie said:



			If they don't turn up why no sanctions by the club and why on earth have the time set to midnight Ours open at a reasonable 8.00am the week before.
		
Click to expand...

no shows is a real problem, some Sat you turn up on the tee for your times and despite it being fully booked up the whole morning , you hardly see a sole before or after.

club as been "monitoring" it for a couple of years but nothing has been done


----------



## chellie (Jul 13, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			no shows is a real problem, some Sat you turn up on the tee for your times and despite it being fully booked up the whole morning , you hardly see a sole before or after.

club as been "monitoring" it for a couple of years but nothing has been done
		
Click to expand...

That's really poor then. What have they said when you've complained about it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 13, 2016)

chellie said:



			That's really poor then. What have they said when you've complained about it.
		
Click to expand...

As its not me that has to book the times at the moment, i haven't said anything, but the guys that do have on several occasions and been told... "they are Monitoring it"


----------



## chellie (Jul 13, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			As its not me that has to book the times at the moment, i haven't said anything, but the guys that do have on several occasions and been told... "they are Monitoring it"
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they need to write in formally.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 13, 2016)

doire said:



			Stokie, Crazyface etc drop me a PM with your email address and I'll get you a copy..  Might take a few days but I will get back to you
		
Click to expand...

looks like you got a market  Kerching......


----------



## doire (Jul 13, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			looks like you got a market  Kerching...... 

Click to expand...

Doubt it..  Its actually quite easily programmed


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 13, 2016)

Our system goes live at 7.00am two weeks in advance,  as long as you want a tee time after about 10.30 the course is normally clear. Otherwise it's fastest finger first!


----------



## ger147 (Jul 13, 2016)

doire said:



			Doubt it..  Its actually quite easily programmed
		
Click to expand...

I'd quite like a copy too please.


----------



## doire (Jul 13, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			looks like you got a market  Kerching...... 

Click to expand...

Actually you've gave me an idea PBrown.. Anyone wants their bookings managed for a small monthly fee all I'll be happy to take the stress away and can book in your 4ball with a guaranteed timeslot.  PM for further details. And I'll cut PBrown in with a free 4ball for the tip


----------



## Eastsussexgolf (Nov 6, 2018)

doire said:



			Fairly new to "real" golf playing off 18 and not making a lot of headway but after years of playing society golf about 6 times a year I plucked up the courage (and joining fee) and joined a club.  Its a links course and learning very slowly about the advantage of being on a fairway!!

My club uses the BRS booking system and each week at the same time on a Monday evening the timesheet for the Saturday goes live and all the members try to book a timeslot.  The app basically pings the website faster than than a person can so I always gets the timeslot I want. 

My fear is that having just paid a joining fee the club might view this with contempt and might be a bit early to rock the boat.
		
Click to expand...

Any chance you could send me the code/app please?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2018)

Eastsussexgolf said:



			Any chance you could send me the code/app please?
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that - you've just bumped a two year old post.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 7, 2018)

doire said:



			Fairly new to "real" golf playing off 18 and not making a lot of headway but after years of playing society golf about 6 times a year I plucked up the courage (and joining fee) and joined a club.  Its a links course and learning very slowly about the advantage of being on a fairway!!

My club uses the BRS booking system and each week at the same time on a Monday evening the timesheet for the Saturday goes live and all the members try to book a timeslot.  The app basically pings the website faster than than a person can so I always gets the timeslot I want. 

My fear is that having just paid a joining fee the club might view this with contempt and might be a bit early to rock the boat.
		
Click to expand...


LOL. Utterly brilliant!!!! Nutz to 'em. I always say. as you put a system in place to stop certain thing from happening, someone will be out there finding a way round it. 
I doff my hat to your computer knowledge and your ingenuity.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh nutz....still was funny!!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 7, 2018)

That's me skim reading again.....I've been caught out on here again.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 7, 2018)

I don't see anything wrong with an automated app. Though a 'better' way would be for certain 'pre-allocated' slots to be made available for regular groups/swindles - with a use-it-or-lose-it proviso.

Folk I know are often sitting waiting for the cut-off to book their desired time(s). With swindles, that's normally the same time every weekend, so pre-allocation makes sense to me!


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 8, 2018)

Very clever, but I think itâ€™s fairly obvious to see why people would get annoyed seeing the same guy, having the exact same tee time, every single week. 

It would be interesting to see if heâ€™s still doing it 2 years later


----------



## Santiago (Dec 29, 2018)

Anyone know how to change the set sunrise times on your clubs BRS system?
Our club wonâ€™t allow tee bookings before the sunrise ðŸŒ… time on our BRS system, but itâ€™s so far out itâ€™s embarrassing. There are at least 20 to 30mins of daylight time before the BRS stated sunrise time.


----------



## Santiago (Dec 29, 2018)

doire said:



			After weeks of not being able to get a tee time at my local club since they introduced the BRS booking software and having a background in programming I built myself an app..  Long story short a few fellow members are a little perplexed and unimpressed by the fact that I get the same timeslot each week while everyone else seems to be in a lucky dip, things have been coming to a head with some of them accusing me of hacking the site .

Am i going against the "etiquette of the game" as most of the clubs members would be a generation older than myself and a lot less technically aware or is it fair game?
		
Click to expand...

Are you still using the App you developed for booking on BRS?


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 29, 2018)

Santiago said:



			Are you still using the App you developed for booking on BRS?
		
Click to expand...

Whilst he may be he hasn't been on this forum for nearly 2 years....


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 29, 2018)

This thread is that old, even BRS have developed their own app


----------



## Grant85 (Dec 29, 2018)

I think at members clubs, where guys have played at the same times for 20 years the clubs have to accommodate this and be realistic.

However where clubs are taking visitors and tourists money, especially for weekend rounds, they need to accept they will pee off fee paying members.

Agree with the use it or lose it regular booking, although in reality youâ€™d lose this on a wet and windy day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			I think at members clubs, where guys have played at the same times for 20 years the clubs have to accommodate this and be realistic.

However where clubs are taking visitors and tourists money, especially for weekend rounds, they need to accept they will piss off fee paying members.

Agree with the use it or lose it regular booking, although in reality youâ€™d lose this on a wet and windy day.
		
Click to expand...

Very happy my club doesn't have booked times but I don't think having the same people able to book the same times is a good thing. Must make the club feel insular and very difficult to integrate for new members. There should be a way to limit how many times the same four ball names can book the same spot in a year


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very happy my club doesn't have booked times but I don't think having the same people able to book the same times is a good thing. Must make the club feel insular and very difficult to integrate for new members. There should be a way to limit how many times the same four ball names can book the same spot in a year
		
Click to expand...

Absolute garbage!
Iâ€™m happy with my Club and in 15 years never heard one of issue with people playing with their mates.
We pay a membership, we choose who we play with.
We have no issue integrating new members.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolute garbage!
		
Click to expand...

Why. You join a club, want to play at a prime time on a Saturday and get told you can't book 8.00am because Fred and his 4 ball have always had it for the last 20 years. Even going back way before automatic booking we use to have members at my old club sleeping in their cars outside the club from around 5.00am so they could get in and book their same tee time each week. Their four ball would take it in turns to turn up early to keep the booing going and would go mad if somehow someone got "their" slot even if they were shoved back to the next one at 8.08. It happens and I'd ask you to be a tad more respectful in your replies and to my opinion please


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why. You join a club, want to play at a prime time on a Saturday and get told you can't book 8.00am because Fred and his 4 ball have always had it for the last 20 years. Even going back way before automatic booking we use to have members at my old club sleeping in their cars outside the club from around 5.00am so they could get in and book their same tee time each week. Their four ball would take it in turns to turn up early to keep the booing going and would go mad if somehow someone got "their" slot even if they were shoved back to the next one at 8.08. It happens and I'd ask you to be a tad more respectful in your replies and to my opinion please
		
Click to expand...

So guys who have been members for 20, 30 + years, probably organise their family life around it and you suggest they should stand aside because a new member wishes to play at that time, how is that for them helping themselves integrate?
We have moved on with bookings, bookings are done on line or on an App.
Fred and his 4 Ball have exactly the same chance as the newby.
The newby will be welcomed with open arms, find plenty of people to play with, but he has no more right to a time than anybody else.
If youâ€™re going to post garbage in my opinion then Iâ€™ll tell you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So guys who have been members for 20, 30 + years, probably organise their family life around it and you suggest they should stand aside because a new member wishes to play at that time, how is that for them helping themselves integrate?
We have moved on with bookings, bookings are done on line or on an App.
Fred and his 4 Ball have exactly the same chance as the newby.
The newby will be welcomed with open arms, find plenty of people to play with, but he has no more right to a time than anybody else.
If youâ€™re going to post garbage in my opinion then Iâ€™ll tell you.
		
Click to expand...

So a newbie has to acquiesce simply because these guys have done it for the twenty years. How is that possibly going to be enticing to a new member and do you really think these members will be happy to lose their slot to a newbie. It may work well at you club but I can think of a number where the established member would make whoever took their spot (newbie or another established member) aware that it's "theirs" and ask for them to move or certainly not book it te following week. If BRS can be done online and is "open to all" how come some clubs still get the same people booking the same slots?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So a newbie has to acquiesce simply because these guys have done it for the twenty years. How is that possibly going to be enticing to a new member and do you really think these members will be happy to lose their slot to a newbie. It may work well at you club but I can think of a number where the established member would make whoever took their spot (newbie or another established member) aware that it's "theirs" and ask for them to move or certainly not book it te following week. If BRS can be done online and is "open to all" how come some clubs still get the same people booking the same slots?
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re making it up and basing it on 20yr old information.
Why not ask people on here how their Club does it and if it works.
Youâ€™re accussing people of verbal bullying new members! You stated people should be limited to the amount of times they can play with the same people! 
Youâ€™re the one quoting issues and problems and answers to situations that donâ€™t exist.
We have 1 tied slot every Saturday and Sunday and that is for the Captain, he gets one 4 Ball slot each day at a time of his choosing as a perk, others take the chance, yes they might get one roughly around the same time, but thatâ€™s it, nobody gets priority.
How many new members do you get a year? Last year we got 8 spread over 6 months, should the other 300 members sit and wait for the newbies or do as we do now, talk to them, find out what time they fancy playing and then integrate them and get them known.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why. You join a club, want to play at a prime time on a Saturday and get told you can't book 8.00am because Fred and his 4 ball have always had it for the last 20 years. Even going back way before automatic booking we use to have members at my old club sleeping in their cars outside the club from around 5.00am so they could get in and book their same tee time each week. Their four ball would take it in turns to turn up early to keep the booing going and would go mad if somehow someone got "their" slot even if they were shoved back to the next one at 8.08. It happens and I'd ask you to be a tad more respectful in your replies and to my opinion please
		
Click to expand...

People slept in their cars to book pre online booking. Sorry homie Iâ€™m calling BS on that, itâ€™s not the Harrods saleðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ surely before online it was just roll up???
Different solutions work best depending on the club. Mine has a mix, like all compromises itâ€™s works ok. Iâ€™d have no issue with no booked tee slots, ball in the chute etc. Worked ok for years


----------



## Grant85 (Dec 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very happy my club doesn't have booked times but I don't think having the same people able to book the same times is a good thing. Must make the club feel insular and very difficult to integrate for new members. There should be a way to limit how many times the same four ball names can book the same spot in a year
		
Click to expand...

My club doesnâ€™t have any booked times except for competitions.

They do have visitor groups who can book times, and these are communicated to members and in the diary well in advance,

But for members, you just have to turn up and wait your turn.

You canâ€™t even book a time if you wanted, which will obviously seem foreign to people at clubs who have a strict tee sheet. However, it works. Maybe if they had an additional 200 members, it would be a problem.

Any time Iâ€™ve turned up and saw 8 or 10 guys on the tee, Iâ€™ve asked them for a game and had no problem playing. If you turn up with your mate, then you just need to wait 20 minutes.


----------



## Homer (Dec 29, 2018)

Whatâ€™s the difference between a ball in the chute and booked tee times? Other than with the later you might have some idea of what time you tee off?

I assume roll ups get their â€˜usualâ€™ slot â€˜reservedâ€™ for them?!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

therod said:



			People slept in their cars to book pre online booking. Sorry homie Iâ€™m calling BS on that, itâ€™s not the Harrods saleðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ surely before online it was just roll up???
Different solutions work best depending on the club. Mine has a mix, like all compromises itâ€™s works ok. Iâ€™d have no issue with no booked tee slots, ball in the chute etc. Worked ok for years
		
Click to expand...

Call it what you like but it happened at Wimbledon Common every week of the year. People would turn up around 5.00am and then wait for the club house to open around 7.00 and straight into the bar and book based on who's car arrived first. 

Clearly Paulddj42 is not going to accept any alternative point of view and merely name call but to answer his question, academic as it is as I've clearly stated we don't have tee times so very much like Grant85 its only a booked tee for competitions and you enter into a time zone 8.00-9.20, 9.20-10.20 and 10.20-11.00 (and roll up after that) and then get drawn randomly, we had about 60 new members in 2018. From day one they turn up when they want and go out but everybody is made aware of what roll up groups play on what day and all these groups are expected to integrate new members without any issues


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2018)

Homer said:



			Whatâ€™s the difference between a ball in the chute and booked tee times? Other than with the later you might have some idea of what time you tee off?

I assume roll ups get their â€˜usualâ€™ slot â€˜reservedâ€™ for them?!
		
Click to expand...

We donâ€™t have roll ups, for example, weekends, Winter, Nov - Apr, Non-qualifying comp 8-11, from 11 comp closed. All bookings for weekends done by BRS.
You can check online anytime and if not booked you can just turn up and play.
Bookings available from the thursday prior to the following weekend.
Works very well and not aware of any issues in last 3 years.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Call it what you like but it happened at Wimbledon Common every week of the year. People would turn up around 5.00am and then wait for the club house to open around 7.00 and straight into the bar and book based on who's car arrived first.

Clearly Paulddj42 is not going to accept any alternative point of view and merely name call but to answer his question, academic as it is as I've clearly stated we don't have tee times so very much like Grant85 its only a booked tee for competitions and you enter into a time zone 8.00-9.20, 9.20-10.20 and 10.20-11.00 (and roll up after that) and then get drawn randomly, we had about 60 new members in 2018. From day one they turn up when they want and go out but everybody is made aware of what roll up groups play on what day and all these groups are expected to integrate new members without any issues
		
Click to expand...

Again youâ€™re making it up! Havenâ€™t name called anyone! Havenâ€™t criticised the way your Club is run, you are the one pontificating then throwing accusations out without discussion!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

Homer said:



			Whatâ€™s the difference between a ball in the chute and booked tee times? Other than with the later you might have some idea of what time you tee off?

I assume roll ups get their â€˜usualâ€™ slot â€˜reservedâ€™ for them?!
		
Click to expand...

Not at my place. We don't have tee times. We have times published as to when the balls will be drawn for each group but once the draw is done if there's a queue, match, ladies comp etc they have to wait their turn or go off the tenth if there is a gap and no early players coming down the ninth (who get priority)


----------



## chellie (Dec 29, 2018)

Ahhh, it must be time for the "lets trash BRS booking" thread


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2018)

Itâ€™s not looking good sort it please


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 29, 2018)

Amazing what people can get worked up over.

Who cares who has what tee times...new members will integrate themselves if they want to. Groups shouldnâ€™t â€˜haveâ€™ to accommodate them. There are far bigger problems in the world, and in Golf, than to worry about who plays when.


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 29, 2018)

chellie said:



			Ahhh, it must be time for the "lets trash BRS booking" thread

Click to expand...

It's a must for me at any club I'm thinking of joining.  No booking seems such a backward step these days


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			It's a must for me at any club I'm thinking of joining.  No booking seems such a backward step these days
		
Click to expand...

A club will have a booking system that itâ€™s members want and what suits its members 

Positives and negatives for BRS and non booking


----------



## Homer (Dec 29, 2018)

Back in track - what is difference between ball chute and tee time bookings?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2018)

Homer said:



			Back in track - what is difference between ball chute and tee time bookings?
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t see the chute on my phone.

In reality itâ€™s like LP says, each Club will run whatever suits them best.
Beauty of tee time booking for me is simply you can book ahead or if you get some spare time I can log on and see if the tee is booked for whatever reason. 
Saves a trip to the course to stand and queue etc.


----------



## Grant85 (Dec 29, 2018)

Homer said:



			Whatâ€™s the difference between a ball in the chute and booked tee times? Other than with the later you might have some idea of what time you tee off?

I assume roll ups get their â€˜usualâ€™ slot â€˜reservedâ€™ for them?!
		
Click to expand...

Ball in the chute you have to turn up, and if thereâ€™s 4 balls in there, then wait for half an hour. 

Booked tee time, you know you are off at say 0815 and can turn up at ten past and step onto the 1st tee.


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A club will have a booking system that itâ€™s members want and what suits its members 

Positives and negatives for BRS and non booking
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know  a few members at clubs with no booking. They love it, doesn't appeal to me though.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			Yeah I know  a few members at clubs with no booking. They love it, doesn't appeal to me though.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m self employed, Iâ€™m lucky that I can arrange my work around golf twice a week midweek.

So booking is essential to me, I need to know when Iâ€™m going to finish, so I can book that first customer in.

Turning up and maybe waiting for an hour then following on with a packed course just doesnâ€™t boat my float.

Playing Monday 11.30 Imurg has work before so I know I can book someone in at 9.00 and be good to go.

Fortunately at The Zoo we tee off normally at first light in the winter and about 7.30 in summer, there is nobody else around, itâ€™s proper priceless millionaires golf ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## User2021 (Dec 30, 2018)

we only book comp's online, rest of the time its ball in shoot - works fine for me, then I have known no different, so guess it is what you get used to.

We are a club that keeps member levels sensible, and don't have many society days.

Monday to Friday, if no comp on you are out quickly after arrival, never more than a 15 min wait tops.
Busy weekend in the summer, you may find 6 balls in the shoot, but we have an out door full range, two nets, short game area etc to use beforehand if need be or a coffee in the clubhouse.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Booked tee time, you know you are off at say 0815 and can turn up at ten past and step onto the 1st tee.
		
Click to expand...

And shank it OB...

As Fragger said, booking is essential for us and it works well.
We can also see when the tee is going to be busy. So if I have enough of a window in my schedule and I have time for a solo knock, I can see if it's busy and decide accordingly.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jan 15, 2019)

Myself and 3 other members arranged to play on the Saturday just gone. We joined the queue at 8.50 and eventually tee'd off at 9.40! 
Having the ability to book tee times would save us wasting our lives waiting....and whilst we were waiting in the queue, four guys just went passed and joined their mates in front!
Apparently the 3 or 4 groups who all go out at the earliest tee time of 8 am have been doing it for years and woe betide anyone who tries to get to the club early enough to get out first!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2019)

Kennysarmy said:



			Myself and 3 other members arranged to play on the Saturday just gone. We joined the queue at 8.50 and eventually tee'd off at 9.40!
Having the ability to book tee times would save us wasting our lives waiting....and whilst we were waiting in the queue, four guys just went passed and joined their mates in front!
Apparently the 3 or 4 groups who all go out at the earliest tee time of 8 am have been doing it for years and woe betide anyone who tries to get to the club early enough to get out first!
		
Click to expand...

Several questions here:

Is there not an option to go off the 10th?
Has anyone tried getting on the tee early. If they cause an issue make the club aware. If there aren't tee times and you are there first surely they have no standing to go off ahead of you


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jan 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Several questions here:

Is there not an option to go off the 10th?
Has anyone tried getting on the tee early. If they cause an issue make the club aware. If there aren't tee times and you are there first surely they have no standing to go off ahead of you
		
Click to expand...

You can only play off the 10th if you're only doing 9 holes.....though we've not tried to see what happens if we walk from the 18th back to the 1st, but the course is very popular so we could still find ourselves queuing anyway - but we might try it!

We mistakenly got there once at just after 8, thinking we'd get off quite quickly, only to find five 4-balls in front of us waiting!

Just for the hell of it, we might all get there for 7.15 one day and see what happens - earliest you can start is 8 am!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2019)

Kennysarmy said:



			You can only play off the 10th if you're only doing 9 holes.....though we've not tried to see what happens if we walk from the 18th back to the 1st, but the course is very popular so we could still find ourselves queuing anyway - but we might try it!

We mistakenly got there once at just after 8, thinking we'd get off quite quickly, only to find five 4-balls in front of us waiting!

Just for the hell of it, we might all get there for 7.15 one day and see what happens - earliest you can start is 8 am!
		
Click to expand...

I would seriously consider rocking up early and being at the head of the queue and seeing what happens. If it kicks off, talk to the club as you have as much right to go out at 8.00 as the others if there is no booking in place


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 15, 2019)

At one of my old clubs we had a telephone booking or just rock up in the pros shop and book in person (2 weeks in advance). 2 of us fancied going out early one day , lets say 8am first slot , but there was a group of regs who always seemed to have the first few slots booked and we always played after them.

So the earliest you could book was when the first asst pro turned up and opened the pro shop , so my mate said leave it with me i'll book us in for the first slot. So he leaves for work early and starts ringing the pro shop at about 0710 , no answer and he rings back every minute for next 20 minutes until a breathless pro answers and says hes just walked through the door and how can he help. Mate says book me in for 0800 in 2 weeks time. Pro says its booked up until 0832 , mates cant be as hes first on the phone ! "Thats just the way it is" says the pro

Long story shorter I wrote to club asking how I can get one of the subscriptions that enables priority booking options as i'm happy to pay the extra like some of the members must be doing. Reply stated there wasnt such a membership category and they didnt know where i'd got such an idea.

I left soon after due the obviously unfair disparity between people paying the same amount for their membership


----------



## Homer (Jan 16, 2019)

Kennysarmy said:



			Myself and 3 other members arranged to play on the Saturday just gone. We joined the queue at 8.50 and eventually tee'd off at 9.40!
Having the ability to book tee times would save us wasting our lives waiting....and whilst we were waiting in the queue, four guys just went passed and joined their mates in front!
Apparently the 3 or 4 groups who all go out at the earliest tee time of 8 am have been doing it for years and woe betide anyone who tries to get to the club early enough to get out first!
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t you book a time?  We book 0930 at our place on a Saturday and get to the tee at 0928 to tee off at ...er.... 0930?!


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jan 28, 2019)

Homer said:



			Canâ€™t you book a time?  We book 0930 at our place on a Saturday and get to the tee at 0928 to tee off at ...er.... 0930?!
		
Click to expand...

Members morning - it's a free for all from 8 until 12! There is a group of about 12-16 who are always waiting on the tee to go off at 8


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 28, 2019)

Can't any of you lot sleep?


----------



## $teelman (Jun 10, 2020)

doire said:



			After weeks of not being able to get a tee time at my local club since they introduced the BRS booking software and having a background in programming I built myself an app..  Long story short a few fellow members are a little perplexed and unimpressed by the fact that I get the same timeslot each week while everyone else seems to be in a lucky dip, things have been coming to a head with some of them accusing me of hacking the site .

Am i going against the "etiquette of the game" as most of the clubs members would be a generation older than myself and a lot less technically aware or is it fair game?
		
Click to expand...

Does your method / programme still work with BRS in 2020?


----------



## Bingobongo (Jun 13, 2020)

doire said:



			Send me an email address and I'll see what I can do..  No problem sharing as long as your not in my club.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bingobongo (Jun 13, 2020)

doire said:



			Stokie, Crazyface etc drop me a PM with your email address and I'll get you a copy..  Might take a few days but I will get back to you
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 13, 2020)

BRS was awful this morning. I was logged in, but it would just not let me book anything, even if that tee time was free. I was not the only one apparently. Comp tee times are a bun fight, but when the software won't let you book, you are doubly stuffed.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 13, 2020)

Our normal time for access to the BRS booking system used to be 19.00. We changed it to midnight after we were able to play again but members weren't happy.
The first day we were back on 19.00 the BRS system virtually collapsed. The BRS servers were trying to cope with hundreds of thousands of booking attempts at the same time.
It seems that 19.00 and 19.30 were the times most clubs had chosen as their release time.
We have since changed to 19.17. It works fine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			BRS was awful this morning. I was logged in, but it would just not let me book anything, even if that tee time was free. I was not the only one apparently. Comp tee times are a bun fight, but when the software won't let you book, you are doubly stuffed.
		
Click to expand...

We had that on HDID yesterday. It either threw up an error message saying you didn't have access rights for the page or would show the page and you clicked a time nothing happened. Occasionally you'd click and it would then come up saying someone else was trying to book the same slot. All became fastest finger first and a real lottery. Much better today


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 13, 2020)

I am ok with fastest finger first, but when you can click on an empty tee time and it just ignores you, it's very irritating. I finally got a time it would accept, but even after booking, the one I wanted was still available, I just couldn't book it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2020)

As a rule I am ok with fastest finger as everyone at the club know times are released at 7.00am. Like you when you click on a time and it still doesn't let you in and then you see other names going in on the time you want is a pain. Fortunately on'y three had booked on the time I wanted and so snuck in and knew the guys from the roll up anyway but far harder than it needed to be


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 13, 2020)

Slightly off topic.. we have just moved to this.. I hate it. It's awful 

We had intelligent golf before.. which has an outstanding app with a great user interface, an app I might add we have to keep for handicaps and comps.. (why did we have to get rid of the booking then eh?)

Brs (which I have used as a guest in other places) is just poor compared. A few teething problems were too be expected but it's just rubbish compared to what we had 

If it ain't broke and all that.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 13, 2020)

After we started back our 'fast finger' time was 19.00. First day (evening) BRS just blew up. Apparently they had hundreds of thousands trying to get in all at the same time. It just blew their server out.
It seems that 19.00 and 19.30 are the most popular 'fast finger' times. After a second day we moved our time to 19.17. Perfik.


----------



## Hibees01 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi. Could anyone share any info on this app. We've been on BRS for a while but recently it's been almost impossible to book a time. Within 30 secs of the booking slot opening every time is taken. It's become the talking (moaning) point of the club and it's widely recognised many members are getting some form of head start. Would be ideal of everyone had the opportunity to use the app and put us back on a level playing field. Can anyone share the details. Much appreciated 
HF


----------



## NearHull (Jun 14, 2020)

Hibees01 said:



			Hi. Could anyone share any info on this app. We've been on BRS for a while but recently it's been almost impossible to book a time. Within 30 secs of the booking slot opening every time is taken. It's become the talking (moaning) point of the club and it's widely recognised many members are getting some form of head start. Would be ideal of everyone had the opportunity to use the app and put us back on a level playing field. Can anyone share the details. Much appreciated
HF
		
Click to expand...

Probably widely known, but the App is so much faster than the website that is linked to your club’s website.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 14, 2020)

Hibees01 said:



			Hi. Could anyone share any info on this app. We've been on BRS for a while but recently it's been almost impossible to book a time. Within 30 secs of the booking slot opening every time is taken. It's become the talking (moaning) point of the club and it's widely recognised many members are getting some form of head start. Would be ideal of everyone had the opportunity to use the app and put us back on a level playing field. Can anyone share the details. Much appreciated
HF
		
Click to expand...

What time of day do your booking slots become available?
See #84


----------



## rulefan (Jun 14, 2020)

NearHull said:



			Probably widely known, but the App is so much faster than the website that is linked to your club’s website.
		
Click to expand...

Using the PC, once you have logged in via your club login you are taken to the BRS servers to make any bookings. Or you may have a direct link to the BRS system
 members.brsgolf.com/nameofclub
So the speed of process is determined by the usage of all BRS customers.
See #84


----------



## Hibees01 (Jun 14, 2020)

rulefan said:



			What time of day do your booking slots become available?
See #84
		
Click to expand...

7.00 am. 8 days before. Key times generally filled up in the first 30 secs/ 1 min


----------



## rulefan (Jun 14, 2020)

Hibees01 said:



			7.00 am. 8 days before. Key times generally filled up in the first 30 secs/ 1 min
		
Click to expand...

Get your club manager to check with BRS to see if 7.00 is a popular time for other clubs. I would guess it is. If so, set it to 7.07 or 6.52 say. Or even 2.03


----------



## NearHull (Jun 14, 2020)

rulefan said:



			Get your club manager to check with BRS to see if 7.00 is a popular time for other clubs. I would guess it is. If so, set it to 7.07 or 6.52 say. Or even 2.03 

Click to expand...

We moved to 1850 because of the BRS apparant default to 1900 for all club bookings in the UK.  It is far more robust now.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 14, 2020)

NearHull said:



			We moved to 1850 because of the BRS apparant default to 1900 for all club bookings in the UK.  It is far more robust now.
		
Click to expand...

See #84


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2020)

The last few posts explain a lot. We go live for tee times two days in advance at 7.00am so wonder if the recent crashes (it was crap again today) are down to that being another key time for a lot of clubs


----------



## rulefan (Jun 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The last few posts explain a lot. We go live for tee times two days in advance at 7.00am so wonder if the recent crashes (it was crap again today) are down to that being another key time for a lot of clubs
		
Click to expand...

I was talking to our manager this afternoon and he said there area few 'hotspots'. It might be worth moving to a few minutes earlier or later.
He tried to move us to midnight but a few high profile members complained


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 14, 2020)

We’ve had no problem at all - we allow bookings three days in advance and times go live at 10am each day.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 14, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			We’ve had no problem at all - we allow bookings three days in advance and times go live at 10am each day.
		
Click to expand...

I would guess that 10am is not a hotspot. 
Was that the time you had before lockdown?


----------



## Hibees01 (Jun 14, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			We’ve had no problem at all - we allow bookings three days in advance and times go live at 10am each day.
		
Click to expand...

Yes  we’ve always been 7am. However before lockdown it was comps most weekends and they were booked via another system. Also more people working and 3&4 balls allowed. This has just become more apparent since courses re-opened


----------



## Woodsyorky (Jun 22, 2020)

I would love to get a copy. It’s got worse recently on BRS and I’m wondering how everyone is getting there before me.


----------



## Hibees01 (Jun 22, 2020)

Woodsyorky said:



			I would love to get a copy. It’s got worse recently on BRS and I’m wondering how everyone is getting there before me.
		
Click to expand...

We've just changed our BRS starting time and things appear to have improved. Only been up and running for a few days but different names have started to appear in times where before it was always the same people who had the same times. Long may this continue
I'd start by asking your club manager if he/she can change the BRS booking time


----------



## rulefan (Jun 22, 2020)

A significant effect on booking is the number of players who have been furloughed or laid off now booking during the week. Previously they all only played on Saturday and/or Sunday. And it seems they all want to play in twos.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 23, 2020)

Woodsyorky said:



			I would love to get a copy. It’s got worse recently on BRS and I’m wondering how everyone is getting there before me.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome, but it's NEVER a good idea to post your email address on an open forum.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 23, 2020)

Woodsyorky said:



			I would love to get a copy. It’s got worse recently on BRS and I’m wondering how everyone is getting there before me.
Email is **************

Click to expand...

May I suggest that you, Robster and Hibees01 all edit and remove the email address from your posts.

Using the PM facility may be safer.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 23, 2020)

Email removed


----------



## rulefan (Jun 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Email removed
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Cargregory (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi if anyone has details of the app please let me know


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Aren't most clubs are having problems with BRS  just now ? when lots of folk are desperate for a game and are of work.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Aren't most clubs are having problems with BRS  just now ? when lots of folk are desperate for a game and are of work.
		
Click to expand...

Is it not just a case of those who have problems complain, understandably, and those who don't, don't?  We have BRS at my place and it is working smoothly and very well. I even like the new layout and display 😄


----------



## rulefan (Jul 5, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Aren't most clubs are having problems with BRS  just now ? when lots of folk are desperate for a game and are of work.
		
Click to expand...

BRS is working fine for us. With the covid situation our manager has been doing a lot of rejigging and it has all been going very smoothly (except for the one blockout when he set the booking time to 7.00pm and we found what seemed to be the whole country logging in).


----------



## NearHull (Jul 5, 2020)

BRS sniping software?  Is it a fact or just rumour?  I get how groups manage to organise themselves to get 2 or 3 adjacent tee times, what I don’t get is how tee times are blocked within nano secs.


----------



## Hendy (Jul 5, 2020)

I haven't had a morning tee at the weekend since golf came back. Best I have got was 2pm normally around 4 before I get out.

I am logged in and clicking like mad from the sec it opens. As stated gone in nano seconds.. has to be a bot doing it 

Tho never had any joy in having anything to snipe a tee time for me


----------



## rulefan (Jul 5, 2020)

Hendy said:



			I haven't had a morning tee at the weekend since golf came back. Best I have got was 2pm normally around 4 before I get out.

I am logged in and clicking like mad from the sec it opens. As stated gone in nano seconds.. has to be a bot doing it

Tho never had any joy in having anything to snipe a tee time for me
		
Click to expand...

It seems all clubs are reporting a much higher demand for tee times.
Possibly because of the numbers of people furloughed, laid off or 'working from home'  ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2020)

Our booking system works well until Thursday and Friday when people are booking for the weekend and then it seems to either not let people log in at all or say each time slot you are clicking on is taken when in fact there are slots. If it persists I tend to phone the office and they are pretty good at overriding the system and booking a slot


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 5, 2020)

I've not had any problem with getting a tee time via BRS at our place or heard of anyone else having a problem. The one thing I'd noticed in past weeks is that Wednesdays have completely booked up really quickly - Wednesday is the traditional day for the midweek sweeps/medals etc. but I've just gone on BRS and got a tee time for this coming Wednesday.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 5, 2020)

Geo said:



			Can you e mail me details having real trouble getting a time during this crisis
********@sky.com

Click to expand...

May I suggest you don't publish your email address her in the open forums. You are safer PMing the intended recipient.

See https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/brs-booking.86319/page-6#post-2194186


----------



## rapper (Jul 10, 2020)

doire said:



			Send me an email address and I'll see what I can do..  No problem sharing as long as your not in my club.
		
Click to expand...




doire said:



			After weeks of not being able to get a tee time at my local club since they introduced the BRS booking software and having a background in programming I built myself an app..  Long story short a few fellow members are a little perplexed and unimpressed by the fact that I get the same timeslot each week while everyone else seems to be in a lucky dip, things have been coming to a head with some of them accusing me of hacking the site .

Am i going against the "etiquette of the game" as most of the clubs members would be a generation older than myself and a lot less technically aware or is it fair game?
		
Click to expand...

Im not a member of your club can i have a copy of your app please


----------



## rapper (Jul 10, 2020)

rulefan said:



			May I suggest that you, Robster and Hibees01 all edit and remove the email address from your posts.

Using the PM facility may be safer.
		
Click to expand...

how do you pm someone?


----------



## rulefan (Jul 10, 2020)

rapper said:



			how do you pm someone?
		
Click to expand...

Click on the Inbox at the top right of the thread and Start Conversation.
Or click on the atavar of the person you want to communicate with and Start Conversation


----------



## Daaaaaaaave (Jul 11, 2020)

doire said:



			After weeks of not being able to get a tee time at my local club since they introduced the BRS booking software and having a background in programming I built myself an app..  Long story short a few fellow members are a little perplexed and unimpressed by the fact that I get the same timeslot each week while everyone else seems to be in a lucky dip, things have been coming to a head with some of them accusing me of hacking the site .

Am i going against the "etiquette of the game" as most of the clubs members would be a generation older than myself and a lot less technically aware or is it fair game?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Daaaaaaaave (Jul 11, 2020)

doire said:



			After weeks of not being able to get a tee time at my local club since they introduced the BRS booking software and having a background in programming I built myself an app..  Long story short a few fellow members are a little perplexed and unimpressed by the fact that I get the same timeslot each week while everyone else seems to be in a lucky dip, things have been coming to a head with some of them accusing me of hacking the site .

Am i going against the "etiquette of the game" as most of the clubs members would be a generation older than myself and a lot less technically aware or is it fair game?
		
Click to expand...

I realise this us an old post but if possible can u please send me details of hack. I cannot get a time on BRS at my club for love nor money Tganks


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 12, 2020)

I would just like to add on here that I never got this app.


----------



## Aces High (Aug 3, 2020)

Would anyone be willing to send me a copy / link to this App. 

For months now, it's become glaringly apparent that members at my club are managing to bypass the BRS system and appear to block book the same time EVERY Saturday. If you get into the booking system 2 seconds after times have gone live there are already numerous times booked with the same names every time. It's physically impossible to get in and get the 3 names in that quickly so they must be using something to circumvent the system .


----------



## NearHull (Aug 3, 2020)

I also believe that there is a “sniping app” out in circulation.  I have a friend who developes software for applications and I asked him for his opinion.  His reply ;  
_Depending on how they have engineered it then it could be possible to snipe. The app will need to be connecting to a backend server in order to submit reservations. So in theory if you can imitate that and submit your own request to the server then you can do it the instant the system is open.  In order to do that though you'd need to either reverse engineer the app, or put some kind of sniffer on the network between the app and the backend system to capture what is being sent._


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 3, 2020)

Strange how every month or so a new poster bumps this thread then disappears


----------



## NearHull (Aug 3, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Strange how every month or so a new poster bumps this thread then disappears
		
Click to expand...

I’m intrigued, do you have any thoughts on why it keeps being brought back?  It’s beginning to get to me, I’m in danger of becoming obsessed by the subject (i must be getting boring to my pp by now).


----------



## Aces High (Aug 3, 2020)

I searched on Google to find out if there were ways to circumvent the BRS system and found this thread. As mentioned above, it's glaringly obvious something is going on at my club and I'm trying to find out how it's being done.


----------



## kierangolfer (Aug 11, 2020)

same as below. our club has become ridiculous to get a time on a saturday morning, withing 10 seconds the whole of 6am-12pm are booked up. could anyone send me a link or the app to try out? thanks


----------



## Hendy (Aug 11, 2020)

I don't think anyone has one at least anyone that's still active on the forum


----------



## stu306mcc (Aug 11, 2020)

Sounds good, can you share your app please. Unable to get a Saturday tee time


----------



## Pedro64 (Aug 18, 2020)

Constantly struggling to get early bookings using BRS at our club. Anyone got an app they’re willing to share for booking?


----------



## Pedro64 (Aug 18, 2020)

kierangolfer said:



			same as below. our club has become ridiculous to get a time on a saturday morning, withing 10 seconds the whole of 6am-12pm are booked up. could anyone send me a link or the app to try out? thanks
		
Click to expand...




doire said:



			Stokie, Crazyface etc drop me a PM with your email address and I'll get you a copy..  Might take a few days but I will get back to you
		
Click to expand...

Any chance of getting a copy too please?!


----------



## banjofred (Aug 18, 2020)

If it was this hard to get a tee time for me, I'd forget about playing. I tend to think that if our roll-up groups aren't back by renewal time in the Spring....that might be enough for me to call it quits.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 18, 2020)

My club is in the process of cancelling BRS and changing to Club V1 system.


----------



## banjofred (Aug 18, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			My club is in the process of cancelling BRS and changing to Club V1 system.
		
Click to expand...

What's the difference? I would assume they are switching because V1 has something they like better.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 18, 2020)

banjofred said:



			What's the difference? I would assume they are switching because V1 has something they like better.
		
Click to expand...

I think that BRS is linked to Golfnow and require the club to give them so many tee times a week for providing the system. I don't know the difference between them or what Club V1 charge .
We've had problems trying to book through BRS for months, so it can only be better, fingers crossed.
PS, we have been using BRS for bounce games and HDID for booking comps, so it could be a bit confusing using 2 different systems


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			My club is in the process of cancelling BRS and changing to Club V1 system.
		
Click to expand...

My club uses the Club V1 app but the booking is done via brs still. You go through Club V1 and click the BRS link.

It might not be compulsory that they go together of course.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My club uses the Club V1 app but the booking is done via brs still. You go through Club V1 and click the BRS link.

It might not be compulsory that they go together of course.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if they're linked, but I do know our contract with BRS is coming to an end soon .


----------



## NigelH (Aug 18, 2020)

doire said:



			Send me an email address and I'll see what I can do..  No problem sharing as long as your not in my club.
		
Click to expand...

Could I have it as well please - I find it very frustrating! NigelH


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 18, 2020)

banjofred said:



			What's the difference? I would assume they are switching because V1 has something they like better.
		
Click to expand...

Think Clubv1 is cheaper, we looked at moving away from BRS but Clubv1 was in early stages of the tee booking and couldn't do everything BRS could when we looked but are waiting until we know who will be providing software for WHS


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 18, 2020)

I smell BRS without the R


----------



## rulefan (Aug 18, 2020)

ClubV1 are developing their own integrated booking system. The BRS tie in is only temporary.


----------



## Scotsev (Oct 5, 2020)

I could do with a copy of the app as I have problems booking the slot I need whilst other groups seem to have no problem in securing the same slot every week..🤔


----------



## Hibees01 (Oct 5, 2020)

patricks. booking a time and not turning up is not acceptable . However I don’t  know how you can say “people keep nicking our time slots”. Bookings are unavailable to everyone and no member should have a god given right to any particular time


----------



## guygolfer69 (Oct 26, 2020)

doire said:



			After weeks of not being able to get a tee time at my local club since they introduced the BRS booking software and having a background in programming I built myself an app..  Long story short a few fellow members are a little perplexed and unimpressed by the fact that I get the same timeslot each week while everyone else seems to be in a lucky dip, things have been coming to a head with some of them accusing me of hacking the site .

Am i going against the "etiquette of the game" as most of the clubs members would be a generation older than myself and a lot less technically aware or is it fair game?
		
Click to expand...

Can you send me the app please. Is still working??


----------



## guygolfer69 (Oct 26, 2020)

I could do with a copy of that app please. Can you send to to me too??


----------



## Toolo (Oct 31, 2020)

doire said:



			After weeks of not being able to get a tee time at my local club since they introduced the BRS booking software and having a background in programming I built myself an app..  Long story short a few fellow members are a little perplexed and unimpressed by the fact that I get the same timeslot each week while everyone else seems to be in a lucky dip, things have been coming to a head with some of them accusing me of hacking the site .

Am i going against the "etiquette of the game" as most of the clubs members would be a generation older than myself and a lot less technically aware or is it fair game?
		
Click to expand...

Could I get a copy of your application plz


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 31, 2020)

Some amount of spam on this thread!


----------

